# Can you Identify this Tortiose?



## pouncethecat2002 (Aug 22, 2007)

I got this tortiose last summer from a lady who had kept him or her in a small tupperware like container,they only fed him once every other week or when they rembered too.Never got any light either,she told me she got him at a pet shope 4 years ago and the lady there told her it was a desert tortiose.Ive post pics on fauna classifieds some say its a sulcata,some say desert tortiose,one person told me that it could be a mixed breed of tortiose.I would really like to know,last winter i kept him awake during the winter monthes because i wasnt sure what he was,because as you know sulcatas dont hybernate,desert torts do.Any one got any new ideas?.


----------



## squirtle (Aug 22, 2007)

Did it try to hibernate? My Desert Tortoise INSISTS on hibernating, and I am in sunny SoCal. He finds a quiet "hiding" spot and he is OUT! My Sulcatas don't really attempt to hibernate.

Below are pictures of mine...the Desert Tortoise is bigger (at least for now!) in the picture of two tortoises, and the one one the godawful carpet is my older Sulcata (I took that pic today...he is at work with me! My lifeguards love him!!!). What do you think???

The last picture is the Desert Tortoise terrorizing my poor defenseless Lab. Maybe yours looks like that?


----------



## LeopardLover (Aug 22, 2007)

Well, to my looks it looks like a Desert tortoise. Or I might be wrong. :l I'm sure more people will post and share what they think.


----------



## Rees2 (Aug 22, 2007)

Im going to say dessert tortoise.Not sure though.Could it be a little funny looking from not getting the proper care?


----------



## Josh (Aug 22, 2007)

would it be possible to get another headshot that isnt blurred?


----------



## pouncethecat2002 (Aug 22, 2007)

Squirtle,your tortiose are beutifull!,he does look alot like your desert tort,but people have been telling me that desert torts are greyish with no brown in them?.Mine does have some pyrimiding thats why he shell looks like that ress2,yes the lady i got him from did not feed him properly : (,my camera is not too hot josh but i will try and post a better head shot of him.


----------



## Tiffany (Aug 22, 2007)

It's color is too brown to be anything other then a sulcata. I am 100 percent positive on it. And the feeding once every other week fits too if it was outside or inside on a substrate like hay or grass it can eat. 

The pyramiding isn't too bad, make sure it gets uv lights and the right diet of grasses and hays and pumpkin once a week and your fine. The pyramiding and damage already done won't get better but you can stop it from getting worse.


----------



## Iluvemturts (Aug 22, 2007)

I think definately Sulcata. Yes it's been sadly taken care of. I'd bet his shell is soft or squishy. He can come out of this and live a great life with the propper care and husbandry.


----------



## SulcataPappa (Aug 22, 2007)

Im going to say Sulcata with a bad past owner. I read also that the pic of his or her top view is a little square from living in to small of a area like you said. You will do great with your sulcata with that food in the pic. that you are feeding him.


----------



## pouncethecat2002 (Aug 22, 2007)

Ok thanks for all the new info,someone said he bet that his shell was soft,its not,its hard.And also the lady i got him from last summer kept him in just a tupperware tub with news paper,no substrate like hay or grass,so he only got fed when ever she rembered him!,and that was once every other week or so : (,he is doing great now and i am glad i got him from her.Josh here are the head shot pic's,best i can do!,my camera suck's!.


----------



## squirtle (Aug 23, 2007)

pouncethecat2002 said:


> Ok thanks for all the new info,someone said he bet that his shell was soft,its not,its hard.And also the lady i got him from last summer kept him in just a tupperware tub with news paper,no substrate like hay or grass,so he only got fed when ever she rembered him!,and that was once every other week or so : (,he is doing great now and i am glad i got him from her.Josh here are the head shot pic's,best i can do!,my camera suck's!.



Here is a side by side of a Sulcata and a CA Desert Tortoise.


----------



## T-P (Aug 23, 2007)

1. i hope these desert tortoises live in a habitat like their wild environment, such as rocky sandy desert like thigns?

2. its a desert tortoise...normally you need a permit to keep one depending where you live


----------



## pouncethecat2002 (Aug 23, 2007)

I live in nevada,and if you have read the other post i some what rescued him from a tupperware tub,he lives outside most of the day,at night i bring them in.But i am sure he would have died if i hadnt of got him!.


----------



## pouncethecat2002 (Aug 23, 2007)

Squirtle,thanks for the picture!,nice photo of yours and helpfull!.i think mine is a sulcata or maybe it is a mixed breed?.


----------



## Rockysmom (Aug 25, 2007)

Absolutely 100% sulcata .. Surprisingly well looking considering the poor way it was taken care of. With the proper diet and care it will recover quite nicely...!!Definately needs a change of diet!!!


pouncethecat2002 said:


> I got this tortiose last summer from a lady who had kept him or her in a small tupperware like container,they only fed him once every other week or when they rembered too.Never got any light either,she told me she got him at a pet shope 4 years ago and the lady there told her it was a desert tortiose.Ive post pics on fauna classifieds some say its a sulcata,some say desert tortiose,one person told me that it could be a mixed breed of tortiose.I would really like to know,last winter i kept him awake during the winter monthes because i wasnt sure what he was,because as you know sulcatas dont hybernate,desert torts do.Any one got any new ideas?.


----------



## squirtle (Aug 27, 2007)

pouncethecat2002 said:


> Squirtle,thanks for the picture!,nice photo of yours and helpfull!.i think mine is a sulcata or maybe it is a mixed breed?.



I agree...he looks like the Sulcata and the coloring is perfect! I am glad the picture was helpful!! That is funny...I have never heard of a mixed breed of those two tortoises but he does have feature that look like a CA Desert Tortoise...his toenails are long and black like my Desert Torts.

What fun tortoises they are...I am so glad you rescued him. Mine comes in the kitchen when I am home and tries to chew on my pant legs to get my attention. He know if I am chopping veggies and if I drop a piece of cucumber he moves so fast you wouldn't believe it!

Have a great day and good luck!!!


----------



## pouncethecat2002 (Aug 27, 2007)

squirtle said:


> pouncethecat2002 said:
> 
> 
> > Squirtle,thanks for the picture!,nice photo of yours and helpfull!.i think mine is a sulcata or maybe it is a mixed breed?.
> ...


----------



## pouncethecat2002 (Aug 27, 2007)

squirtle, how funny!,when someone told me it might be a mixed breed of a tortiose,i dont know with what?,he or a she is around 5 years old from what the lady told me,i think he should be alot bigger then he is,but he is such a good little guy,we just love him!.Do you trim your torts toe nails?,if so do you use dog or cat nail clippers on them also?.


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 27, 2007)

the poor thing. glad you have him now, he'll be happy in dandilions..

I'm posting pics of a desert tort that was given us one late summer. He pestered RV (she was about his size at the time) and then he went into hibernation. We kept him in a cooler in the garage until he woke up in the spring. RV was much bigger by then and we had to take him to the tortoise rescue here in phoenix. I think she would have damaged his shell, she was not pleased to see him again.

previous owners had painted his shell white, most of it had worn off.

hope your tort becomes stronger and gets well.

teri


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 27, 2007)

the poor thing. glad you have him now, he'll be happy in dandilions..

I'm posting pics of a desert tort that was given us one late summer. He pestered RV (she was about his size at the time) and then he went into hibernation. We kept him in a cooler in the garage until he woke up in the spring. RV was much bigger by then and we had to take him to the tortoise rescue here in phoenix. I think she would have damaged his shell, she was not pleased to see him again.

previous owners had painted his shell white, most of it had worn off.

hope your tort becomes stronger and gets well.

teri


----------



## RV's mom (Aug 27, 2007)

you know, I'm reading replies that say this fellow is a sulcata. I'm hard pressed to agree. Size could be factored by the 'when ever she felt like' it previous owner, and diet could account for differences, it just doesn't look like a sulata to me. The picture below is my sulcata at about 5 years old...


----------



## TurtleQueen (Oct 8, 2007)

pouncethecat2002 said:


> I got this tortiose last summer from a lady who had kept him or her in a small tupperware like container,they only fed him once every other week or when they rembered too.Never got any light either,she told me she got him at a pet shope 4 years ago and the lady there told her it was a desert tortiose.Ive post pics on fauna classifieds some say its a sulcata,some say desert tortiose,one person told me that it could be a mixed breed of tortiose.I would really like to know,last winter i kept him awake during the winter monthes because i wasnt sure what he was,because as you know sulcatas dont hybernate,desert torts do.Any one got any new ideas?.



you have a desert tortoise on your hands the you can tell by the color of your tort here is a good website http://www.nps.gov/archive/moja/planning/tort.htm http://www.tortoisegroup.org/ I hope this helps


----------



## T-P (Oct 10, 2007)

Pouncethecat, your tortoise is not a sully...notice these photos below:









the picture above is the sulcata, notice the big scales, and their much bigger than a DT.

same for the babies




again long big spike-like scales.

and last of all..adult big sully with big scales





now DT's are different.








notice the lack of long and big chunky scales?
and lack of large shell.

There is a huge difference in them.





and again same with baby DT's.


Pouncethecat has a DESERT TORTOISE im positive.


----------



## Vegas Chad (Oct 11, 2007)

LoL... Oh boy... I am back and forth on this as well... That shell is such poor shape makes it hard to say. DT or sul right off the bat with 120% sure of the answer... What part of NV are you in? If you are near me I can look at it in person and tell you. Also, because you are in NV and the shape of the tort try to get it outside as much as possible! In LV you can have it out all year long just as long as you give it a warm place to hide when it gets cold. And if it is a DT you can dig it a burrow and let it to it's own thing all the time.


----------



## Laura (Oct 11, 2007)

Due to the legs I'd have to say Desert and the color might be due to a liver issue. Jaundiced..


----------



## T-P (Oct 14, 2007)

The shell is in ok-ish shape, but it clearly shows its a DESERT TORTOISE.
the reason i can tell is the legs, colorations and size.
The facial features are DT, the legs DT everything DT.


----------



## JustAnja (Oct 14, 2007)

Can we get a straight on shot of the rear end? That would pretty much seal it as to which species it is. I am leaning more towards DT for sure.


----------



## T-P (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, a shot of the rear end (tail and back legs) will deffo tell us the species.


----------

